# 8 glasses a day...



## Jessiica69 (Jul 20, 2007)

You know, drinking 8 glasses of water a day helps so much in the human body, but what exactly is a "glass" I know all my glasses are different sizes. So what's considered a "glass"?


----------



## Solimar (Jul 20, 2007)

8oz...so like this:


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 20, 2007)

yep 8oz. So drinking a 20oz bottle of water give you 2 and a half glasses.


----------



## Jessiica69 (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh okay, that's cool. Seems like a lot though lol.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 20, 2007)

Well it's not like you absolutely have to drink exactly 8 glasses everyday to get the benefits, it's just the "recommended intake" Just drink a few bottles of water throughout the day. Just 2 bottles would be six glasses.


----------



## Jessiica69 (Jul 21, 2007)

What exactly are the health benefits of drinking 8 glasses a day?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 21, 2007)

Just some of them are:

Helps your immune system to better combat illness

Improve Your Energy

Increase Your Mental and Physical Performance

Remove Toxins &amp; Waste Products from your body (the kidneys/bladder and such)

Keep Skin Healthy and Glowing

Help You Lose Weight

Reduce Headaches and Dizziness

Allow for proper Digestion

Help to keep you more Alkaline

They're pretty much endless.


----------



## Jessiica69 (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow it's amazing what drinking more water can do for you, I'm going to have to start that.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 21, 2007)

250 ml


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks so much for that helpful information. I need to drink more water. It helps to drink my water with a straw, I seem to drink more water when I use a straw.


----------



## Jessiica69 (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea it does help to drink with a straw, you often don't notice how much you're drinking when using a straw.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah and I like to squeeze citrus fruits into my water like lemons, oranges or limes. Or you can add fresh berries like strawberry/blackberry, etc. I like to keep my water in a pretty insulated mug and carry it with me and keep refilling it throughout the day. I keep it with me at work, in my car, at home, jogging, etc.


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 21, 2007)

My younger sister puts artifical coloring and a packet of Splenda into each of her 8 glasses of water--makes it easier for her somehow to drink.But artificial coloring is not very good for you,anyway,so I think she sort of undermines herself.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 21, 2007)

Yup...8 oz. glasses. I try to drink a fair amount of water every day. I don't get 8 glasses every day though. Sometimes I use those Crystal Light packets that you just add to a bottle of water. They're not bad.


----------



## shar (Jul 21, 2007)

I do drink water daily but since I don't like just plain water I put a small amount of Splenda or if I don't have that around me, I squeeze a lemon in the water. For me it makes the water easier to drink





Shar


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 26, 2007)

It's equivalent to 2 litres.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 26, 2007)

You'd be surprised how dehydrated lots of people are. One of the reasons people catch colds because of dehydration. Also a lot of cravings people are get are from dehydration.

You don't have to strictly drink water. While drinking a soda or coffee doesn't count towards water intake..things like drinking juices or eating water-rich foods like apples does count towards your water intake.


----------



## princessmich (Jul 28, 2007)

I never can bring myself to drinking a full 8 glasses although i'm aware of the health benefits..hehe


----------



## SewAmazing (Jul 28, 2007)

The general rule of thumb, is that your urine should be as close to bright, pale yellow, or clear as possible. This is true hydration according to naturopathic medicine. Some people may need more or less according to how much they exert themselves..


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 28, 2007)

I know it's very good for the body but I never get to drink that much water. I guess I should start carrying a bottle of water around.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know it's very good for the body but I never get to drink that much water. I guess I should start carrying a bottle of water around. 
I do it, I feel weird sometimes carrying like 4 of them to work. But I know how it helps me keep my energy up. I LOVE water. If I don't take a sip after every bite of food I eat then I can't chew. Or if I go a few minutes without drinking some, my mouth will feel dry, which helps me drink more.


----------



## xxevrsoswtxx (Jul 30, 2007)

ive been telling myself to drink that much water for years now and i can never do it!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jul 30, 2007)

I always try to drink as much as possible. I wonder if tea counts too?


----------



## xmeliska2x (Jul 30, 2007)

It is definitely great for your body to drink a lot of water. I think that it is really hard to keep track of 8 glasses a day, and who knows if that is really the perfect amount. I carry a 32 oz Nalgene around with me all day and when i do that I tend to drink 4 or 5 of these a day, definitely enough (I'm a student so it may be easier for me to carry this around with me). Also I have heard that if you are completely hydrated you wouldn't be thirsty, so if you get thirsty you're already low.. so drink up!!


----------



## shar (Jul 30, 2007)

Tea counts also along with coffee. I'm glad it does because its hard for me to drink that much water






Shar


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 30, 2007)

I wish I could drink that much water a day . . . I know it would most likely do wonders for my dry skin! But I tried so many times before, and I can never stick too it! Not even when we did that "8 a day" challenge on MUT


----------



## shar (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree



It takes me forever drinking two eight ounce bottled waters





Shar


----------



## dancegrl4ever02 (Aug 9, 2007)

8 glasses of water seems like so much! I usually don't drink nearly enough!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Aug 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *xmeliska2x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that it is really hard to keep track of 8 glasses a day, and who knows if that is really the perfect amount. I work at a gym and when we started a weight loss contest, we gave out an article that said the actual amount of water a person should consume daily is half their body weight. So if you weight 200lbs then you should consume 100oz of water a day. Because someone that weights 120lbs doesn't needs as much liquid as someone that weighs 300lbs.


----------



## Jessiica69 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow I weigh like 90 lbs so... Lol.


----------



## alexxa (Aug 9, 2007)

I think it is good to drink water to hydrate yourself from inner out, but do not drink water before or after you eat, you have to wait approximatively one half an hour before eating and more after eating, unless you'll get bloated. It is a very good idea to squeeze fruits in the water, you'll get plenty of vitamins.

It is also good to drink green tea, it is a very good antioxidant or white tea.


----------



## albosil (Aug 9, 2007)

I read that drinking water doesn't do anything for your skin...

"No. Despite years of having this drummed into our heads, this is not true. It is good to keep your body, including your skin, hydrated, however the outermost layer of skin does not absorb water since it is made up of dead skin cells. Moisture level of skin is not determined by internal factors, but rather external ones, such as cold or hot air, dry heat and by the number of oil-producing glands you have. So if you want to hydrate your skin, exfoliate it weekly with a sea-salt scrub or other exfoliator to remove dead skin then apply a rich moisturizer while skin is still damp. "

beauty.about.com


----------



## mexican_girl (Aug 9, 2007)

It's 1.5-2 litres


----------



## shar (Aug 10, 2007)

That is true along with the drinking of water





Shar


----------



## kitty_l (Aug 10, 2007)

well its actually 2 litres of water u need to drink a day to be healthy, i cant even finish one whole one in a day....


----------



## shar (Aug 10, 2007)

I would count water, tea, coffee, etc., anything that is mixed with water is good for you body except diet soda or regular soda. The reason behind drinking so much water is it is filling and you won't eat as much.

It is also advised to drink a glass of water before each meal to fill you up.

Shar

SEDAMAZING'S NOTEPAD is correct about checking your urine's color



It will tell you if you need to drink more liquids. I don't think soda counts? Does it?

Shar


----------



## Kathy (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't care what the experts say...drinking more water DEFINITELY makes a difference in how my skin looks!


----------



## Jessica11212 (Aug 10, 2007)

8oz of water is in a glass. I must drink about three 20 oz of soda a day or more. I need to get it together and start drinking water now!


----------



## beautynista (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *shar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would count water, tea, coffee, etc., anything that is mixed with water is good for you body except diet soda or regular soda. The reason behind drinking so much water is it is filling and you won't eat as much.
It is also advised to drink a glass of water before each meal to fill you up.

Shar

SEDAMAZING'S NOTEPAD is correct about checking your urine's color



It will tell you if you need to drink more liquids. I don't think soda counts? Does it?

Shar

I thought it is pretty well-known that coffee is dehydrating?


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Aug 10, 2007)

I think there is no standard amount of anything that everyone needs to get. Your body weight, activity level, state of health, and many other things are going to change how much food and water that your body need. I think the suggestion of 'drink eight glasses of water a day' only means that you need to drink a lot of water, but not necessary to get the exact amount of it. I'm sure if you drink as much as is reasonable and don't drown yourself in the liquid then you'll fine. I've seen people (mostly teen girls) getting nausea and dizziness from indulging too much water in a day.


----------



## kspra (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi,

This is my first post, so I hope I am doing it right. Technically you are suppose to take your weight and divide it by two, and that is how many ounces of water you are to drink in a day. An average 120 pound person would need to drink 60 ounces a day. If you drink soda, alcohol, or are nursing you would need to drink more. That is just to keep your body hydrated, not to lose weigh (ugh!!!). Also, my doctor informed NOT to try drinking that much in a short period of time because you offset you electrolyte balance.

Thanks


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Aug 10, 2007)

I have heard of drinking TOO much water before. It can really harm your body. It is almost like water poisoning. I don't know how you know what amount becomes bad for you, but that is also a possibility.

There is tons on the internet about how much water you should drink in a day. Doing your own personal reserach to find out what is right for you would be wise!


----------



## shar (Aug 11, 2007)

I agree with rizzieX3 on drinking what your body needs. I never thought of coffee causing dehydration. When I have enough of my am coffee I switch over to water.

Shar


----------



## vtmom (Aug 11, 2007)

I know I don't drink enough of anything. I have 1 or 2 cups of coffee in the morning, then whenever I have anything to drink during the day, it's usually water. I just rarely have much of anything. I can have an entire meal and not feel a real need to drink anything with it. I know that's so bad and I try to do better, I'm just not too successful. One of my many faults!


----------



## farris2 (Aug 11, 2007)

I drink 6 to 8 everyday.The only con is more trips to the restroom.


----------



## shar (Aug 11, 2007)

The trick to drinking with your meal is to eat a few bits or more then make yourself take a few sips





Shar


----------



## angel_eyes (Aug 12, 2007)

i can easily drink 8-10glasses of water daily but the only problem is i feel bloated...


----------



## twistedrose (Aug 12, 2007)

I always get my water in.. when i am not working of course. Its hard to balance water input so to speak when your limited to your breaks and no water on the shop floor! I did suggest to management about water on the floor though so lets hope it works!


----------



## Kristin135 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the great info about water


----------



## lrk0010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kspra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,This is my first post, so I hope I am doing it right. Technically you are suppose to take your weight and divide it by two, and that is how many ounces of water you are to drink in a day. An average 120 pound person would need to drink 60 ounces a day. If you drink soda, alcohol, or are nursing you would need to drink more. That is just to keep your body hydrated, not to lose weigh (ugh!!!). Also, my doctor informed NOT to try drinking that much in a short period of time because you offset you electrolyte balance.

Thanks

This is correct!


----------

